# SnowEx Plows



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just got done watching videos on YouTube of the new plows. Kinda impressed with them. Considering getting a 8100 if I decide to get a new truck in the fall. They look pretty tough and from what there claiming they did there home work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

.......would buy one if they said they didn't?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They had a few years of r and d before the unveiling. Don't they remind you of another brand of plow????


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes they do...interesting how they all like to copy


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Not sure what the point of a lineup identical to blizzard is.

D&D must know what they are doing I guess.ussmileyflag


----------



## J.s.land (Jan 2, 2014)

If you read the bottom of snow ex website apparently DD owners them also. So if there anything like the rest of the companies they own it should be a good plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

J.s.land;1980278 said:


> If you read the bottom of snow ex website apparently DD owners them also. So if there anything like the rest of the companies they own it should be a good plow.


No way!

Next thing you'll be telling us is that DD owns Fisher too.


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

its a hybrid of western and boss


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rdfenn3;1980300 said:


> its a hybrid of western and boss


I thought they copied SnowDogg and a little bit of MetalPless?


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

I never really looked at the snowdogg.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

rdfenn3;1980300 said:


> its a hybrid of western and boss


Why would dd copy boss?


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I posted this in the Blizzard section,
"Unless you’ve been living under a rock you’ve probably already heard about the combination of SnowEx and Blizzard. For diehard Blizzard guys I understand this new change is confusing, disruptive and logistically a problematic, however Douglas had to make a tough choice and SnowEx was the clear winner. In Douglas’ defense SnowEx’s branding recognition was exponentially higher than Blizzard and SnowEx was only selling salters!
In reality nothing has really changed besides the name. SnowEx still has all the comparable models that Blizzard had and Blizzard parts will still be available for at least 7 years."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rdfenn3;1980300 said:


> its a hybrid of western and boss


That would be totally awesome!

Where did you get this info?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

rdfenn3;1980300 said:


> its a hybrid of western and boss


Bird graduate welding school?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1980293 said:


> No way!
> 
> Next thing you'll be telling us is that DD owns Fisher too.


What????????......



rdfenn3;1980300 said:


> its a hybrid of western and boss


Don't see any Boss in that plow.......Blizzard Plow.....Western, Blizzard and some new things in the mounting system....



rdfenn3;1980308 said:


> *I never really looked at the snowdogg*.


Don't worry....Not many people have......:whistling:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

rdfenn3;1980300 said:


> its a hybrid of western and boss


Wouldn't that be Patten infringement also? Kinda like buyers and dd? 
Or does dd own boss now to?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

No toro owns boss now so look for them at Home Depot.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm guessing that they haven't picked a color yet? Wonder if they will have snowex's legendary low pricing?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

leigh;1980381 said:


> I'm guessing that they haven't picked a color yet? Wonder if they will have snowex's legendary low pricing?


That is the Color.....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Defcon 5;1980382 said:


> That is the Color.....


Didn't think that even meets the definition of a color.Are you sure it's not a prototype color? Looks like when you see car protos they're drab grey or black.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

leigh;1980386 said:


> Didn't think that even meets the definition of a color.Are you sure it's not a prototype color? Looks like when you see car protos they're drab grey or black.


That color appeals to this type of truck owner.........:salute:.......:laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

leigh;1980381 said:


> Wonder if they will have snowex's legendary low pricing?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok now I get it..... No more blizzard.


Me smart like tractor.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snowman55;1980380 said:


> No toro owns boss now so look for them at Home Depot.


Yea I saw a service door going in at the local ace....maybe there gunna start doing installs?

Hey maybe dd should buy Jacobson, that would be interesting


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DD bought Toro and Boss?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;1980386 said:


> Didn't think that even meets the definition of a color.Are you sure it's not a prototype color? Looks like when you see car protos they're drab grey or black.


Gun metal gray..............that is the color.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rdfenn3;1980300 said:


> its a hybrid of western and boss


I heard that Ford owns Cummins and will start using them in their Super Duty's in the near future.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Defcon 5;1980388 said:


> That color appeals to this type of truck owner.........:salute:.......:laughing:


Isn't that MarkO's new ride??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bossman 92;1980411 said:


> Isn't that MarkO's new ride??


Jerk........

Mine is white. Lol


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1980418 said:


> Jerk........
> 
> Mine is white. Lol


But you have the duel stacks......right


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1980403 said:


> I heard that Ford owns Cummins and will start using them in their Super Duty's in the near future.


Get me one of them new superduties with a 12 valve cumminGs and one of them there Allison transmissions would be the best truck! Especially if it had leaf spring front suspension, save those coil springs for the ***** trucks and soccer mom vans! Gotta have stacks to, atleast 8" around and them color changing l.e.d headlights for when Hank Jr is cranked up.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess we will just have to wait and see if they start rusting after they leave the dealership like Blizzards do lol


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

I for one think the color is awesome.


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;1980403 said:


> I heard that Ford owns Cummins and will start using them in their Super Duty's in the near future.


This is true. I do not klnow if Ford OWNS Cummins, but you can go to the Ford website and spec out a F650/750 with a 6.7l Cummins. I did it just a few days ago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

immortal.ben;1980744 said:


> This is true. I do not klnow if Ford OWNS Cummins, but you can go to the Ford website and spec out a F650/750 with a 6.7l Cummins. I did it just a few days ago.


Way cool!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Actually not for long. I don't recall if it was starting with the '15s or '16s, the only engine/tranny combo will be the 6.7 Powerstroke and Torqshift. 3 different power levels, the highest has less torque than my 2500 with a Cummings.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree the color sucks, looks like primer. When I first heard SnowEx was making plows I figured they'd be the infamous SnowEx yellow/black. I guess they were just trying to be different, no one that I know of has ever made a "gun metal gray" snow plow. 

From what I've seen they look mostly like a Blizzard mixed with a little bit of Western. The only thing I saw that resembles Boss would be the goofy automatic flip up light tower.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

everyone copys western/fisher


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45;1980829 said:


> everyone copys western/fisher


How are these a copy of western/fisher?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;1980829 said:


> everyone copys western/fisher


Mmmmmmm let's see how this works

Blizzard 1st plow.....98/99

DD buys out blizzard around 05, copies and the WO-XLS comes out in 07.

DD buys SnowEx last year

DD kills off Blizzard

And now you say SnowEx copied DD/blizzard.

The dates might be off but the story line is right. So who copied who?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1980841 said:


> How are these a copy of western/fisher?


Darn right they do...............Chainlifts RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......:salute:



1olddogtwo;1980848 said:


> Mmmmmmm let's see how this works
> 
> Blizzard 1st plow.....98/99
> 
> ...


Wait a Minute............DD owns Fisher/Western/Blizzard/Snowex......When did all this happen???????..........

I must have been living under a rock......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Fisher,western,toro,blizzard,snowex

You are our rock.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

They own Henderson too


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Defcon 5;1980870 said:


> Darn right they do...............Chainlifts RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......:salute:
> 
> Wait a Minute............DD owns Fisher/Western/Blizzard/Snowex......When did all this happen???????..........
> 
> I must have been living under a rock......


More late breaking news, chevy and gmc are both owned by general mills!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The dates might be off but the story line is right. So who copied who?

No no no. You wrong, it's ac/dc WHO MADE WHO.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1980883 said:


> The dates might be off but the story line is right. So who copied who?
> 
> No no no. You wrong, it's ac/dc WHO MADE WHO.


Bingo.

I love PS, not only do you get the truths but also the facts also.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's on the internet.....gotta be true


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

High level of sarcasm in here....

Just to clarify

Toro=boss

Douglas Dynamics=
fisher,Western, SnowEx,Hendersen


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

General Mills owns Toro?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TKLAWN;1980946 said:


> High level of sarcasm in here....
> 
> Just to clarify
> 
> ...


You forgot one.

They will be around for about a year. Kind of.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1980955 said:


> General Mills owns Toro?


No.............General Mills owns Chevy and GMC......

Kelloggs owns Toro..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1980966 said:


> No.............General Mills owns Chevy and GMC......
> 
> Kelloggs owns Toro..............


So Kalashnikov copied Frosted Flakes?


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait a minute wait a minute. I thought the general public owned GM through Obama bailout?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I dunnu, looks like a half meyer half diamond plow to me


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

extremepusher;1981020 said:


> Wait a minute wait a minute. I thought the general public owned GM through Obama bailout?


No.....The Gooberment found it fit to sell the remaining interest in GM at a Loss.....



ultimate plow;1981029 said:


> I dunnu, looks like a half meyer half diamond plow to me


Northmann and Snowbear to me.............


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i will only buy a chain lift plow or western or fisher


----------

